# PS3 jailbreak



## Bloodlust (Sep 14, 2010)

So far, now lightake sells it at USD32 which I think overall is a better buy than the PS3break THAT IS if it's authentic and not a fake : http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.USB_PS_J...im_Models-32476

I have not ordered from Lightake before so I hope those who bought from them can offer some comments on their delivery turnaround time.. 

But I hope shoptemp will be selling this too, and of course it must be the original one...


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 14, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=252797&hl=


----------



## Bloodlust (Sep 14, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=252797&hl=



You obviously did not catch my phrase. I am asking about the ORIGINAL jailbreak which first surfaced and not PS3break...


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 15, 2010)

i want to know this too, when i buy one i don't want to be scammed buying from a website i don't know about, so sill shoptemp be selling the official original ps3 jailbreak?


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 15, 2010)

the original jailbreak costs $150+
these are all clones and such that sell for below $50


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 15, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> the original jailbreak costs $150+
> these are all clones and such that sell for below $50



nah, none of them will work on 3.42, the official jailbreak is working on a fix for 3.42 the clones will not be doing that so won't be buying them.

besides £90 is not much, it's a great investment because you can do a lot with it.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 15, 2010)

the clones can use either the official firmware or open source such as psgroove / psfreedom
which pretty much means they will get an update either way


----------



## UnitGGChamp (Sep 15, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> So far, now lightake sells it at USD32 which I think overall is a better buy than the PS3break THAT IS if it's authentic and not a fake : http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.USB_PS_J...im_Models-32476
> 
> I have not ordered from Lightake before so I hope those who bought from them can offer some comments on their delivery turnaround time..
> 
> But I hope shoptemp will be selling this too, and of course it must be the original one...




I bought from them,shipping is the same as dealextreme(3-4 weeks) Also the Official jailbreak looks different and the site says it's the PS3break in detail which is the clone..If you don't plan on updating the firmware just get the one on lightake..Ordered one too waiting on it now..


----------

